
The Problem With 'Above Average Programmers' - gacba
http://www.lessonsoffailure.com/developers/problem-above-average-programmers/
======
hga
" _Being an expert means you know it all about your subject._ Unfortunately,
it also means you’re going to get lazy. _It means you’re going to eventually
rest on your laurels and sit around thinking you’re better than everyone else
instead of actually working to get there. Your expertise will become a
liability because you stop trying to learn. Maybe not today, but soon enough._
"

(I look at my bookshelves, recent Amazon.com purchasing history and piles of
books I'm in the process of reading or have queued up.)

Uh, right.

" _So what’s the number one thing you can do to be the best programmer out
there?_ Start by considering yourself below average."

But that's stupid if it's not true. "Know thyself" is one of the cardinal
rules in this game. If I thought myself below average in this field, I'd spend
my time in another where I _know_ I'm above average (e.g. chemistry) and I
wouldn't try to tackle some hard problems I'm looking at, including a few I
don't think it's likely I'll be able to contribute to.

------
gte910h
Author has confused experts with people who don't continually learn.

------
pixelbath
An interesting article, but it seems like the author is drawing the incorrect
conclusions from the Dunning-Kruger effect (which I found to be a MUCH a more
fascinating and informative read).

